# Fine tune 5 lnb dish



## russrosemarie (Dec 1, 2006)

I need help on how to fine tune a 5 lnb slimline directv dish when it rains i lose hd channels but if i go to standard channel i get picture back on i know that with my old 18 inch dish i could have someone in front of the tv as i adjusted the dish to bring the quality higher but with this 5 lnb dish insetup i'm loss any help would be great.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The videos at this link show how to align the 5-LNB. Much more difficult than old round dish.

http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/at9_install_videos.asp

Carl


----------



## barneyz71 (Nov 22, 2006)

http://retailer.directv.com/dws/content/TRN_Slimline_ODU_20107.wmv

http://retailer.directv.com/dws/content/TRN_Slimline_backassembly_20107.wmv


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the links....I am up in Traverse City and getting a new Slimline next week


----------



## russrosemarie (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks guys for your help will give it a try this weekend


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Your best bet is to do the aligning atleast twice. Do Vertical and then lock it down. Then do Horizontal and lock it down, then go back to vertical and once again to horizontal. If you're getting big changes with each, then keep going until it's very small increments. Also, don't forget to change the tilt a little bit to see if it makes it better or worse...


----------

